# Lautes Ritzel



## fr33r!d0r (8. Juni 2003)

welche bmx-ritzel sind die am lautesten klackernden?
Oder kann man Bmx-Ritzel entfetten damit sie lauter sind?


----------



## frozenfrogz (8. Juni 2003)

Wenn Du´s wirklich laut haben willst (warum eigentlich?), dann mach´s doch wie früher:

Eisstielchen usw an den Hinterbau klemmen, das es so toll in den Speichen klackert    

Zu nem Ritzel kann ich Dir leider nix sagen...

Gruß, fro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr33r!d0r (8. Juni 2003)

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber das ist dann eher die Kindergartenmöglichkeit...


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juni 2003)

ACS ritzel san laut


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Juni 2003)

ACS sind die lautesten Freilaufritzel...wenn du sie ne Weile faehst werden sie noch lauter.


----------



## bmx1983 (7. September 2006)

profile wenn man das fett rausmacht.

so fährts ein kollege

greetz


----------



## Son (7. September 2006)

threadausgraber!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betonp!lz (9. September 2006)

hab ne profile!is die lauteste,die ich bis jetzt gehört habe!

Tipp:wenn du den driver raus baust siehst du die sperrklinken!die sind mit so kleinen kupferblättchen gefedert!wenn du die n bissl mehr biegst wird die nabe lauter!ich hab die kupferblättchen gegen dickere alublättchen ausgetauscht!is lauter!und mach fett raus und öl rein!des schützt des metall vorm abrieb,isoliert aber die geräusche nich so sehr wie fett!
greetz max


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. September 2006)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der keine lauten Freilaufgeräusche mag?

Der nächste der schreibt, dass man bei ner Profile das Fett weglassen darf, bekommt richtigen Ärger. Da kann man besser sofort mit dem Hammer draufkloppen.

Außer ACS und Dicta ist sowieso kaum ein anderes BMX Ritzel erhältlich

Ihr baut ne Nabe auseinander und ersetzt darin Teile um sie lauter zu machen? 

kann man nicht einfach mit Wäschklammern fahren und sich daran erfreuen dass seine Nabe noch ganz und gut gefettet ist?

Öl ist übrigens Blödsinn weil es nicht haftet. Durch Bewegung der Sperrklinken wird es rausgewaschen. Dann hat man überhaupt keinen Schutz mehr vor Abrieb. Es sei denn man hat ne Rohloff im BMX die läuft in nem offenen Ölbad, das geht (nicht, wers macht wird erschossen).

Ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Verdammt, Leute, schmiert Fett in eure Naben und baut die nicht auseinander wenn sie optimal funktionieren.


----------



## Hedonist (9. September 2006)

@siddi..shimano-ritzel gibt's doch..die sind so schön leise ;
btw..wie is die hazard-cassette? hoffentlich nich zuu laut!?


----------



## Tobster (9. September 2006)

Hedonist schrieb:
			
		

> @siddi..shimano-ritzel gibt's doch..die sind so schön leise ;
> btw..wie is die hazard-cassette? hoffentlich nich zuu laut!?



hazard cass is relativ leise / angenehm vom klinken geräusch. ansonsten den c clip aufbiegen minimal um den klinken noch etwas mehr spielraum zu lassen. un profile naben laufen super ohne fett, öl bringt schon etwas ... wenn man dort fett hineinbringen würde ( in zu großer menge ) dann verkleben die klinken un federn, was zu einer schlechten funktionsweise führen kann. also wenn denn wenig oder *dünneres* fett verwenden ... un zusehr würde ich die federn nicht biegen, dann besteht die gefahr das sie leichter brechen un zudem is der abrieb dann zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (9. September 2006)

Hazard Cassette hat mir bis jetzt treue Dienste geleistet, war aber vor mir schon im betitz eines anderen. Die läuft super und die erste Zeit lang ist das geräusch auch sehr angenehm. Meine ist übrigens so laut, dass ich sie gerne leiser hätte. Ich müsste sie schmieren, nur ich hab gehört, dass ich ein sehr dünnflüssiges Schmiermittel verwenden muss. Was empfehlt hier?

Ich würde sie gerne angenehm leise haben...


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2006)

Ich benutz Liqui Moly oder so ähnlich. Ist Hochleistungsschmierfett aus dem Autobereich, dass speziell für hohe Temperaturen gemacht ist. Außerdem hat es die Eigenschaft, dass es selbst bei allerdünnstem Film noch seine guten Schmiereigenschaften behält. Kannst ja mal bei A.T.U oder so vorbeischauen. Oder du gehst mal in die Werkstatt und fragst, ob die dort n schwarzes, ziemlich weiches Fett haben und ob du n kleinen Batzen haben könntest.


----------



## RISE (9. September 2006)

"Ey Jungs, habt ihr mal n Batzen Fett?"
Danke für den Tipp, hab vorhin dünnflüssigen Industrieschmierstoff genommen und es hat ein bisschen was geholfen, dieses laute klacken geht einem ja so auf den Sack...


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2006)

es gibt auch "härteres" fett, mit dem es genauso geht. allerdings darf es halt nicht zu zäh sein. dann hört man den freilauf so gut wie gar nicht mehr.


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2006)

werde das auch mal probieren.
mein freilauf nervt!


----------



## Moshcore (11. September 2006)

na leise ist in,passt mal auf bald kommen threads welche nabe is am leisesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2006)

oder nabensound im humpa-spar-abo direkt auf deine nabe


----------



## AerO (11. September 2006)

ich find silikonspray toll.
leute, fahrt coaster. die sind richtig lauttttt!!!!


----------



## RISE (11. September 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ich find silikonspray toll.
> leute, fahrt coaster. die sind richtig lauttttt!!!!



Da wär ich sofort dabei, wenn es die Geisha Dingsda mit 10er oder 11er Driver gäbe. Die Odyssey soll ja wohl nicht so toll sein und die Flatlandcoaster ohne Modis... Ich weiß nicht, ich setze meine Hoffnung in nen Typen von Bikeguide der einen Coasterdriver entwickelt, den man anstelle des normalen Drivers einbaut. Dauert aber noch ne Weile.


----------



## betonp!lz (12. September 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Der nächste der schreibt, dass man bei ner Profile das Fett weglassen darf, bekommt richtigen Ärger. Da kann man besser sofort mit dem Hammer draufkloppen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






1.:mochte mal sehen wie der ärger aussieht!

2.:ja,tu ich!ich find das geräusch nämlich geil und mir macht das fahren somit mehr spaß!

3.:nur ******* dass des öl nich rausgewaschen werden kann,weil der driver dicht is!und wenn du genug reinmachst hält des ewig!

4.:noch ein vorschlag zur güte:verdammt,leute,beantwortet doch einfach die frage oder haltet eure eigene meinung zurück,wenn sie nix zur sache tut!


----------



## zovad (12. September 2006)

ich wär für ne alte silent clutch


----------



## -cedric- (12. September 2006)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> welche bmx-ritzel sind die am lautesten klackernden?
> Oder kann man Bmx-Ritzel entfetten damit sie lauter sind?




also komplett entfetten und dan nichts reinschmieren ist tödlich für die nabe und du kannst sicher sein das sie in 3 monaten dan kein einziges geräusch mehr von sich geben wird "kenne einen der hatte ne hazard die dan nur noch so wirr von sicher herr surrte in einem sehr ungleichmässigem takt" am besten machst du feines teflon öl rein! meine profile hört sich damit sogar noch besser an als enttfettet


----------



## Aff?e (12. September 2006)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> welche bmx-ritzel sind die am lautesten klackernden?



sand


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (12. September 2006)

Kinderkram hier. Morgen unterhält ihr euch noch über die richtige Capfarbe und wie tight die Emojeans beim fakie barspin sein sollte.

Hat aber einen scheiß mit BMX zu tun ob man jetzt wäscheklammern fährt oder Öl in seine Nabe kippt. 

deswegen wird der Thread geschlossen.

Morddrohungen, Beschwerden, Rumjammern bitte per PM. Auf ernstgemeinte Kritik wird sogar geantwortet...


----------

